# Don't know how I found this place, but I'm here.



## dax_shepard

Hello,

I'm Dax. That's no my real name btw. But I'm 34 (soon to be 35) and I live somewhere in Texas. I'm a divorced guy. Married 8 years, divorced 4 years. I think after a lot of reflection and just being alone, I've finished the grieving stage and I'm now ready to move on and make the rest of my life, the best of my life. 

If anything, I hope this place prepares me if I ever get married again. A bit too early to think of that now, however. 

That's all I wanted to say. 

Cheers everyone!


Dax.


----------



## arbitrator

*Take your sweet time, and don't ever get yourself into an undue rush, Dax ~ you will definitely know when the right woman crosses your path!

Best of wishes to you and a hearty welcome to the TAM family! We're here to commiserate, advise, and hopefully offer help!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

dax_shepard said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Dax. That's no my real name btw. But I'm 34 (soon to be 35) and I live somewhere in Texas. I'm a divorced guy. Married 8 years, divorced 4 years. I think after a lot of reflection and just being alone, I've finished the grieving stage and I'm now ready to move on and make the rest of my life, the best of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, I hope this place prepares me if I ever get married again. A bit too early to think of that now, however.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I wanted to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dax.




Any kids?


----------



## estes

I'm in a similar situation. 

We'll get through this together!


----------



## BetrayedDad

dax_shepard said:


> Cheers everyone!
> 
> Dax.


Where are you really from? No one says "cheers" in Texas....


----------



## estes

Gotta watch those sweeping generalizations. We're not all lemmings ya know!


----------



## 225985

estes said:


> Gotta watch those sweeping generalizations. We're not all lemmings ya know!




Not all but most. And most of us just follow that lemming who enjoys leading us astray and over the cliff.


----------

